# Installazione gentoo ultimata, flag use

## p3e2

Abbiate un po' di clemenza!!! Sto con il bellissimo links... Finalmente sono riuscito ad ultimare l'installazione di gentoo e configurare alla buona xorg.

Sto cercando di sdistricarmi tra la documentazione ma  assai difficile... tra l'altro non posso nemmeno riportare gli errori che devo segnarli a mano!!!

Volevo installare fluxbox seguendo la guida ma ho notato che ci sono diversi "problemi". Innanzitutto la flag use...

Ho letto gi diverse pagine ma non sono giunto ad una conclusione, dove devo settarla??? Se lancio un emerge --info mi trovo una flag use smisurata!!! Mentre quella settata da me in make.conf, a che serve??? 

Provo ad installare gdm e mi si blocca perch non ho inserito X tra le flag use!!! Poi mi rendo conto che vuole un sacco di altre dipendenza che io non ho...

Altra cosa... prima di installare fluxbox credo che ci siano molti pacchetti da installare prima, o sbaglio??? A installazione ultimata quali sono i pacchetti principali da installare??? Se installo prima fluxbox e co, poi devo aggiornare qualcosa???

Grazie milleLast edited by p3e2 on Fri Dec 29, 2006 11:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## danielinux

Il mio consiglio (e come risposta a tutte le domande), è quello di leggere la documentazione che puoi trovare sul seguente link http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/list.xml.

Leggi e prova ... prova e leggi ... il tuo non sembra un problema specifico , ma una mancanza di informazioni basilari che puoi trovare nel link che ti ho postato.

----------

## p3e2

OK... sono stato un po' troppo vago!!! Per quale motivo nella mia flag use mi ritrovo tanti alsa XXX e driver video a non finire??? Credo di aver capito il motivo ma non voglio editare il file in questione anche perch  sconsigliato... ma del resto non posso mettermi a editare la flag use in make.conf con una ventina di voci con il - davanti, o sbaglio???

Posterei volentieri il mio file... ma da links due in modalit testuale... comunque il problema  nel mio profilo in usr/portage/profiles... o sbaglio??? E' normale che mi debba caricare una flag use con driver video per nvidia etc etc...

Grazie anticipatamente nel frattempo metto un altro s.o. non si pu lavorare cos -.-

----------

## Ic3M4n

semplicemente hai sbagliato profilo. hai messo il 2006.1 base che di default comprende un numero striminzito di flag use. se volevi un sistema desktop dovevi utilizzare il profilo 2006.1/desktop che di default esporta use importanti come la flag X gtk gnome kde qt3 qt4. sarai poi tu tramite make.conf a modificare le use globali e package.use a modificare quelle locali. 

Il grande consiglio che viene sempre dato è di portarsi avanti e ragionare su quello che si sta facendo. se durante l'installazione vedi tanti pacchetti con la flag -X potresti anche immaginare che qualcosa non va.

per quanto riguarda xorg, le videocards... nel make.conf devi impostare quelle che realmente ti servono. per forza di cose le altre vengono prese come negative. idem per quanto riguarda alsa.

----------

## p3e2

Grazie mille davvero anche per la pazienza!!! Sto cominciando a capire qualcosa, sono riuscito anche ad installare fluxbox ma non idesk che non ne vuole sapere...

Quindi tenendo conto che ho una Nvidia e una audio Creative Emu10K e avrei intenzione di caricare lo gnomo la seguente flag use va bene??? Conviene settare anche l'impostazioni audio e video quindi inserire alsa e xorg come use di default??? o questo rende meno stabile tutto???

USE="X gtk -kde -qt -mono alsa_cards_emu10k1x video_cards_nv"

Avendo sbagliato profilo come posso fare per ovviare??? devo inserire altre flag???

Ancora grazie

----------

## Ic3M4n

per modificare il profilo o rimuovi /etc/make.profile a manina altrimenti utilizzi eselect.

```
eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop *

  [5]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [6]   selinux/x86/2006.1

eselect profile set 4
```

al termine di questo dai un'emerge -uDNpv world | less e controlla per benino cosa ti sputa fuori, non ha senso cambiare le flag use troppe volte per un'installazione. una volta basta ed avanza. quindi dai un'occhio a quanto ti serve e seguendo il classico consiglio: prima di fare collegare il cervello vedi cosa ti può essere utile.

personalmente tendo a non consigliare use flag da abilitare disabilitare. credo che ognuo abbia le sue esigenze e si debba trovare da solo il giusto compromesso tra cose utili ed inutili installate, senza contare che una cosa utile per me a te potrebbe risultare oltre che inutile anche un fastidio in termini di spazio utilizzato ed aggiornamenti futuri. difatti non c'è nulla di più brutto che compilarsi  un qualcosa che non serve. l'unica cosa che posso consigliarti è di inserire oltre a qt qt3 e qt4 come flag negative. inoltre se non vuoi avere traccia di kde devi disabilitare anche la flag arts.

per quanto riguarda le altre flag use non impostare come flag i device ma utilizza le features di espansione presenti in portage:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa fbdev fglrx radeon sis v4l"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick synaptics"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 emu10k1 ens1371" 

```

queste per esempio sono le mie.

----------

## .:chrome:.

le flag si dividono in globali e locali.

le globali influenzano il comportamento di tutto il sistema e riguardano system, kernel, baselayout, glibc e pochi altri.

sono pochissime le USE globali, e queste vanno in make.conf

quelle locali sono quelle specifiche dei pacchetti e vanno sempre in package.use, anche se questo file finisce con il diventare molto lungo

quelle che vedi invece in emerge --info sono l'insieme di quelle che tu hai impostato e quelle autoimpostate dal profilo, quindi è abbastanza normale che siano molte.

----------

## p3e2

Grazie a tutti per le risposte... alla fine ho deciso di ripartire da 0!!! Ovviamente adesso ho installato tutto con più consapevolezza...   :Smile: 

L'unica cosa che ancora non sono riuscito a trovare è un elenco online per le use di ogni pacchetto... esiste???

Perchè vorrei emergere gnome ma prima di farlo vorrei sistemare bene il mio package use!!!

Solo questo??? http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml#gnome-base

----------

## Kind_of_blue

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/USE

qui c'è un elenco delle use globali e di quelle locali molto aggiornato

my two cents

----------

## skypjack

Una domanda riguardo use locali e globali e il package.use: per un eretico come me che ha sempre usato ufed per settare le use e quindi se le ritrova tutte felicemente in make.conf, ci sono controindicazioni o la pratica è comunque consentita?

Nel senso, una use flag in make.conf anche se locale sarà attivata per tutti i pacchetti che la richiedono, ma c'è anche un oscuro male che aleggia sopra la mia testa a mia insaputa oppure posso dormire sonni tranquilli?

Grazie.

----------

## lucapost

Io consiglio di mettere nel make.conf solamente le USE MOOOOLTO globali, ad esempio le mie sono queste:

```
USE="X acpi alsa gtk png jpeg opengl -ipv6 -cups"
```

e poi di personalizzarti per bene /etc/portage/package.use

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ cat /etc/portage/package.use 

app-admin/conky audacious vim-syntax truetype hddtemp

app-cdr/graveman dvdr flac mp3 vorbis 

app-editors/gvim bash-completion

app-editors/vim bash-completion vim-with-x

app-editors/vim-core bash-completion

media-libs/libgphoto2 usb

media-plugins/audacious-plugins aac flac mp3 vorbis wma

media-video/mplayer avi cdparanoia encode mpeg oggvorbis truetype xvid X opengl dts dvd dvdread gtk xv

media-sound/alsa-driver oss

media-video/ffmpeg aac a52 ogg truetype vorbis xvid

sys-power/cpufreqd nforce2 nvidia

x11-libs/cairo pdf

x11-libs/gtk+ jpeg tiff

x11-terms/rxvt-unicode iso14755 truetype

x11-wm/fluxbox truetype

www-client/links javascript jpeg png tiff

media-sound/lame -gtk

media-gfx/gimp tiff

mail-client/pine ldap

net-im/gaim msn

net-p2p/mldonkey -gtk

media-sound/quodlibet aac flac vorbis trayicon
```

Ã¨ una scelta molto personale.

----------

## Kernel78

beh, io in make.conf ho 53 use globali e 8 locali ...

Io tendo a specificare in make.conf come voglio il sistema, uso package.use solo per specificare le eccezioni e non ho mai avuto il minimo problema ...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Ã¨ una scelta molto personale.

 

non è una scelta personale.

è il corretto modo di fare. l'unica possibilità di evitare dei grossi guai con gli aggiornamenti

inoltre così acendo si riesce ad avere un sistema personalizzato per davvero

----------

## Kernel78

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *lucapost wrote:*   Ã¨ una scelta molto personale. 
> 
> non è una scelta personale.
> 
> è il corretto modo di fare. l'unica possibilità di evitare dei grossi guai con gli aggiornamenti
> ...

 

Su questo punto io e te ci troviamo sempre in disaccordo ...

Io in make.conf ci infilo anche use locali come logrotate, non vedo ragione su questa terra per andare a specificare tale use in package.use quando già adesso so che se dovessero aggiungere tale supporto ad uno qualsiasi dei pacchetti che ho installato io vorrei che venisse abilitato subito ...

Stesso discorso per xscreensaver ...

Personalmente trovo controproducente avere un package.use da centinaia di righe quando posso comodamente risolvere con qualche use in più in make.conf ...

P.S. mi potresti dare dei link dove venga spiegato quali grossi guai con gli aggiornamenti starei rischiando ? ho sempre configurato le mie gentoo in questo modo, su amd64 e su x86, ho fatto aggiornamenti di tutti i tipi e non ho mai incontrato il minimo problema ...

----------

## skypjack

Concordo...

Anch'io ho sempre usato make.conf per TUTTE le use che voglio e package.use SOLO per le eccezioni!

Campo bene da un bel pò senza problemi e se ho problemi... Beh... Una nuova eccezione in package.use me li risolve!!

Così, il mio make.conf sarà un poco (ma poco) più grasso e il mio package.use tanto snello quanto di facile comprensione / accesso.

Concordo sulla richiesta di un link che affermi quanto sia sbagliato ciò che faccio o continuerò a farlo sempre!!

Grazie.

----------

## .:chrome:.

@kernel78:

@skypjack:

partiamo da due presupposti, e cioé che:

- va tanto di moda usare il computer e una distribuzione Linux, e lo vogliono fare cani & porci (nessun riferimento in particolare);

- la gente vuole mostrarsi tanto brava usando Gentoo, ma non la capisce nemmeno e non ne accetta l'onere;

mantenere un sistema Gentoo è impegnativo.

permette un grado di personalizzazione ineguagliabile per qualsiasi altra distribuzione, ma richiede tempo. una corretta impostazione del profilo, ed una continua revisione delle flag permettono di ottenere grandi risultati con un lavoro minimo.

mi spiego: il profilo va scelto in modo accurato, e non con lo stupidissimo metodo "uso il profilo più recente". fatto questo ci troviamo con un insieme di flag che vanno bene per bene o male tutto il sistema.

a questo punto quello che dobbiamo mettere in make.conf e package.use sono solo, in ambedue i casi, le eccezionii a quanto indicato dal profilo. se si ha la pazienza e l'accortezza di seguire l'evoluzione dei profili e delle USE-flag predefinite dei pacchetti, ambedue i file diventano molto contenuti, in termini di USE-flag.

non ci credi?

 */etc/make.conf wrote:*   

> USE="acpi dbus hal mmx mono sse2 threads vhosts -apm -arts -esd -gdbm -gpm -kde -oss -qt3 -qt4"

 

 */etc/portage/package.use wrote:*   

> app-crypt/gnupg bzip2 ecc static usb
> 
> app-office/openoffice java -dbus -gstreamer -kde -ldap -pam
> 
> app-portage/portage-bashrc-ng autopatch distclean localepurge perpackage resumemerge tmpfs
> ...

 

sono molto più piccoli di quelli della stragrande maggioranza degli utenti, che si ritrovano dentro ancora flag scomparse, o doppiamente specificate, sia qui che nel profilo.

se, sulla base di considerazioni simili a queste, fai realmente la divisione tra USE globali e locali mettendo le prime in make.conf e le seconde in package.use, vedrai che questi due files non diventeranno affatto voluminosi, e la gestione del sistema risulterà semplificata.

di contro torno a sollevare il consueto problema (che è lo stesso che ha portato gli svilluppatori a introdurre package.use e ad indicarne l'uso che ne faccio io): le USE locali possono collidere. come la mettiamo in questi casi?

e poi ti chiedo: se io voglio includere un determinato supporto per un pacchetto, mettendo la specifica in make.conf, effettuerei una modifica a tutti i pacchetti di tutto il sistema. non vedo perché dovrei fare una cosa del genere.

solitamente quelli che fanno un discorso così ignorano totalmente l'esistenza delle auto-USE, e raramente usando --newuse quando aggiornano world.

io sono fermamente convinto che, prendendo in considerazione soprattutto questi ultimi due dettagli, non si possa fare altro che arrivare alle mie stesse conclusioni (che ripeto essere le stesse che hanno mosso gli sviluppatori di portage. basta leggere un po' di vecchi discorsi su blog, bugzilla, ecc...)

----------

## Kernel78

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> partiamo da due presupposti, e cioé che:
> 
> - va tanto di moda usare il computer e una distribuzione Linux, e lo vogliono fare cani & porci (nessun riferimento in particolare);
> 
> - la gente vuole mostrarsi tanto brava usando Gentoo, ma non la capisce nemmeno e non ne accetta l'onere;
> ...

 

Fin qui sono abbastanza d'accordo con te ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mi spiego: il profilo va scelto in modo accurato, e non con lo stupidissimo metodo "uso il profilo più recente". fatto questo ci troviamo con un insieme di flag che vanno bene per bene o male tutto il sistema.
> 
> 

 

Ci sono varie scelte alla base del cambio di profilo, secondo me la prima è quella di evitare di trovarsi con un profilo deprecato ... le altre motivazioni possono essere opinabili ...

Il problema è che da un profilo all'altro cambiano o possono cambiare anche le USE di default. Se io faccio largo affidamento sulle USE del profilo attualmente in uso specificandone il minor numero (la strada che hai seguito tu mi sembra) corro il rischio che al cambio di profilo debba ridefinirmi un certo numero di USE solo per mantenere il sistema invariato (solo dal punto di vista delle USE ovvio).

Con il mio metodo definisco molte USE già presenti nel profilo ma in caso di cambio non dovrò perder tempo a ridefinirle ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> se, sulla base di considerazioni simili a queste, fai realmente la divisione tra USE globali e locali mettendo le prime in make.conf e le seconde in package.use, vedrai che questi due files non diventeranno affatto voluminosi, e la gestione del sistema risulterà semplificata.
> 
> 

 

Io invece le mischio per personalizzare il sistema come pare a me ...

Ho già fatto prima l'esempio della USE loclae logrotate che io definisco in make.conf ma mi definisco nal package.use la USE globale hardened solo per il pacchetto syslog (poi mi definisco anche le USE globali doc e examples solo per i pacchetti che voglio io).

Se mi attenessi al tuo metodo avrei un package.use più lungo di diverse righe a causa delle use locali che dovrei specificare per molti pacchetti (e qualora venissero aggiunti altri pacchetti che la supportassero dovrei allungare ulteriormente il file) e non potrei specificare una USE globale nel package.use dovendo rinunciare ad avere il sistema personalizzato a puntino ...

Hai qualche suggerimento che mi permetta il mio livello di personalizzazione senza ingrassare i due file e mantenendo le USE separate ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> di contro torno a sollevare il consueto problema (che è lo stesso che ha portato gli svilluppatori a introdurre package.use e ad indicarne l'uso che ne faccio io): le USE locali possono collidere. come la mettiamo in questi casi?
> 
> e poi ti chiedo: se io voglio includere un determinato supporto per un pacchetto, mettendo la specifica in make.conf, effettuerei una modifica a tutti i pacchetti di tutto il sistema. non vedo perché dovrei fare una cosa del genere.
> ...

 

Io non ho mai detto che non uso il package.use ma solo che metto in make.conf più use possibili locali o globali che siano, se invece voglio che una use (locale o globale) influenzi solo un pacchetto allora userò package.use

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> solitamente quelli che fanno un discorso così ignorano totalmente l'esistenza delle auto-USE, e raramente usando --newuse quando aggiornano world.
> 
> io sono fermamente convinto che, prendendo in considerazione soprattutto questi ultimi due dettagli, non si possa fare altro che arrivare alle mie stesse conclusioni (che ripeto essere le stesse che hanno mosso gli sviluppatori di portage. basta leggere un po' di vecchi discorsi su blog, bugzilla, ecc...)

 

Io non ignoro le auto-use (anche se spesso le trovo più una seccatura che non un vantaggio, se installo sqlite per fare un script con ruby non mi interessa che tutti i pacchetti che potrebbero usarlo si vogliano aggiornare) e uso sempre -N quando aggiorno il sistema insieme a -v proprio per vedere tutte le USE attive e inattive e valutare se attivarne/disattivarne alcune. 

Pure io sono fermamente convinto che, prendendo in considerazione il fatto che o non ti rivolgevi direttamente a me o non avevi ben chiaro come io gestissi la situazione e soprattutto queste mie ultime spiegazioni, non si possa far altro che arrivare alle mie stesse conclusioni  :Wink:  (solo che io ho ragione  :Cool:  )

----------

## skypjack

Premetto che sono in totale accordo con kernel e quindi in totale disaccordo con... indovinate un pò?

Detto questo, premetto anche che uso sistemi GNU/Linux da svariati (e intendo svariati tendente al molto e non al due o tre) anni e quindi non ho certo bisogno che mi vieni a dire di come sia difficile installare, mantenere e bla bla bla, neanche ti avessi detto "ho Ubuntu, come configuro 'sta cippa?"!!

Ancora, premetto che continui a parlare di testi, blog o discussioni "passate, basta cercarle" ma non dai riferimenti concreti a supporto della tua tesi, cosa che mi fa quantomeno pensare, se me lo concedi senza critiche.

Ecco, alla luce di tutto ciò, trovo che cambiare profilo solo per essere un gentooista alla moda non mi riguardi e infatti non solo ci penso due volte prima di passare da un profilo all'altro ma se ti interessa uso il profilo base e non un profilo tipo desktop "scansa-fatiche". Questo perchè, come già detto, trovo più utile definire a mano ciò che voglio, piuttosto che perdere tempo a mettere pezze per aggiungere o togliere da ciò che qualcun altro ha definito per me. Con questo non voglio criticare chi usa il profilo desktop, ma non mi è piaciuto molto il tono con cui ci hai attaccato senza sapere come agiamo e pertanto, in assoluta sincerità e senza voglia di scatenare una guerra, volevo chiarire.

Da qui, mi riallaccio al discorso principale, ovvero il perchè preferisco usare make.conf: leggi sopra! Si, perchè kernel ha riassunto perfettamente un pensiero che non starò a riscrivere e l'esempio del logrotate penso che sia quanto di più chiaro e conciso si potesse avere.

Ergo, se anche non nego di avere almeno una decina di voci in più nel mio make.conf di contro posso assicurarti che ho meno della metà di un terzo delle voci che hai te nel tuo package.use. Sarà per il mio ambiente molto scarno, sarà per le mie necessità pure limitate o forse solo perchè non so gestire e domare la mia gentoo, ma non ho tutta questa necessità di aggiungere dieci voci per una sola use ripetendola per tutti i programmi a cui potrei volerla applicare, nel mio package.use.

Ma cosa ragioniamo a fare? Scuole di pensiero differenti: io faccio la cosa giusta, kernel pure e tu pure non sbagli, ognuno dal suo inamovibile punto di vista. Piacere di aver potuto accogliere e riflettere sui vostri, raffinando ancora un pò di più il mio...

Ps: quando aggiorno do prima sempre un: emerge -pvuND world ... intendi quella "N", vero?

----------

## .:chrome:.

hey, calma... guarda che nessuno ha accusato nessun altro. non mi pare il caso di scaldarsi né di fare gli offesi.

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> trovo più utile definire a mano ciò che voglio, piuttosto che perdere tempo a mettere pezze per aggiungere o togliere da ciò che qualcun altro ha definito per me

 

però quando scrivi questo, anche se usi Linux da prima che il mondo venisse creato e vanti più esperienza di Richard Stallman, trascuri che i profili non vengono fatti in modo del tutto casuale: si raccolgono proposte (ok, queste sono discutibili) e poi si mette insieme tutto quanto in modo che i pacchetti possano coesistere e compilare. non è così scontato il fatto che un pacchetto debba sempre compilarsi e funzionare senza problemi su ogni configurazione. potrei farti una lista di esempi lunghissima (ma non ho voglia di mettermi a fare mente locale. tu hai sicuramente più esperienza di me)

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Con questo non voglio criticare chi usa il profilo desktop, ma non mi è piaciuto molto il tono con cui ci hai attaccato senza sapere come agiamo e pertanto

 

attaccato? io mi sono visto attaccato. se rileggi bene il mio posto ho scritto chiaramente che non intendevo fare riferimento alcuno

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Da qui, mi riallaccio al discorso principale, ovvero il perchè preferisco usare make.conf: leggi sopra! Si, perchè kernel ha riassunto perfettamente un pensiero che non starò a riscrivere e l'esempio del logrotate penso che sia quanto di più chiaro e conciso si potesse avere.

 

ok, benissimo. questione di punti di vista.

non è che mi offendo se non la pensi come me, né ti giudico male per questo.

vuoi provare a comprendere meglio il mio punto di vista? basta seguire l'evoluzione dei pacchetti a cui sono linkati i blog degli sviluppatori, ed infine l'evoluzione dei bug.

vuoi sapere perché non do informazioni? semplice, perché io mi sono sempre fatto il mazzo per comprendere tutto quello con cui mi imbatto, per non dover mai parlare a vanvera e di cose che non conosco, e non vedo perché dovrei preparare la pappa anche agli altri. se vuoi trovare informazioni più datate basta scavare indietro nel tempo e soprattutto tra i bug. buona ricerca

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> se anche non nego di avere almeno una decina di voci in più nel mio make.conf di contro posso assicurarti che ho meno della metà di un terzo delle voci che hai te nel tuo package.use

 

è una gara a chi ce l'ha più grande o a chi ce l'ha più piccolo?

a me non importa molto. penso che l'età per queste cose sia passata

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Ma cosa ragioniamo a fare? Scuole di pensiero differenti: io faccio la cosa giusta, kernel pure e tu pure non sbagli, ognuno dal suo inamovibile punto di vista.

 

io non ho mai rifiutato di ammettere l'errore, e non ho mai rifiutato nemmeno in confronto. non dico che sia un modo di fare sbagliato, dico che ho il sospetto che a lungo andare potrebbe rivelarsi controproducente, proprio come è accaduto ai tempi in cui package.use non esisteva ancora. è l'unica obiezione che muovo! non volevo dire che è sbagliato! anche se io non ho un'esperienza millenaria nell'informatica.

comuqnue mentre Kernel78 ha sempre esposto le sue argomentazioni in modo chiaro e con esempi, di te non si può certamente dire la stessa cosa

----------

## skypjack

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> comuqnue mentre Kernel78 ha sempre esposto le sue argomentazioni in modo chiaro e con esempi, di te non si può certamente dire la stessa cosa
> 
> 

 

Sorry?

Scusa la modifica, ma ho riletto il tuo post e non ne volevo fare un altro.

Ora, a parte il fatto che non mi sono scaldato ma avrei voluto vedere te come avresti risposto ad un post del tipo "no, perchè ci sono tante schiappe che usano linux, vero, però senza fare nomi, eh, si, te proprio te, dico a te", anche se celato. Poi, sarà coda di paglia, sarò una schiappa e non ho certo l'esperienza millenaria di cui parli ma solo diversi anni sulle spalle tanto da poter dire: "non trattarmi come l'ultimo niubbo"!!

Per il resto, figurati se non sbaglio, ho chiesto apposta chiarimenti sulle use flag locali vs globali e poi esposto la mia idea, tutto qua.

Giusta? Sbaliata? Chissà...

Forse, come dici te, mi porterà alla catastrofe come è successo quando non c'era package.use (a chi è successo? A te? Medita), ma per ora funziona proprio bene e mi soddisfa, quindi... Ma questo non vuol dire che sia giusto!!

Gara a chi ce l'ha più lungo? No, era solo un confronto fra quello che avevi esposto e quello che ho riscontrato invece sul mio sistema. Mi spiace che tu abbia interpretato questo confronto, mirato chiaramente a dare sostanza alla mia tesi, come una gara a chi ce l'ha più lungo. Hai ragione, sarebbe stato infantile se fosse stato quello l'obiettivo, ma non lo era... E non lo avevo neanche pensato!! Mi stupisce che tu lo abbia fatto...

Ad ogni modo, suggerisco di terminare qua l'OT prima che mi caccino (di te non so se sei intoccabile o come me rischi un richiamo per questo lungo inutile sclero pomeridiano di un Sabato noioso le cui nuvole mi fanno traballare i pensieri).

Poi, a te l'ultima parola, lungi da me rubartela...

----------

## lucapost

La mia scelta di mettere una USE nel make.conf piuttosto che in package.use si basa sullo studio dell'output di

```
equery hasuse ...
```

Diciamo che se la USE, o la sua negazione (ma Ã¨ un caso piÃ¹ raro),Ã¨ utilizzata da un numero >=5 di pacchetti, allora la metto nel make.conf, altrimenti in package.use

Comunque, come un'occhio attento puÃ² notare, Ã¨ abbastanza difficile/palloso tenere ordinati make.conf e package.use.

Come ha detto kernel, fa sempre bene, prima di installare/aggiornare qualcosa, darsi una bella letta all'output di emerge -uNDpv ... che ovviamente determina la scelta delle USE da attivare o meno.

[OT]

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vuoi sapere perchï¿½ non do informazioni? semplice, perchï¿½ io mi sono sempre fatto il mazzo per comprendere tutto quello con cui mi imbatto, per non dover mai parlare a vanvera e di cose che non conosco, e non vedo perchï¿½ dovrei preparare la pappa anche agli altri. se vuoi trovare informazioni piï¿½ datate basta scavare indietro nel tempo e soprattutto tra i bug. buona ricerca 

 

Questa potevi anche risparmiartela.

[/OT]

----------

## Luca89

Io uso un metodo simile a quello suggerito da kernel78 e da skypjack, metto in make.conf le flag che voglio attivare/disattivare per tutti (o almento la maggioranza) dei pacchetti mentre in package.use le flag che voglio attivare/disattiva per qualche singolo pacchetto. Inoltre preferisco utilizzare il profilo desktop in modo da trovarmi buon parte delle flag già definite, devo solo fare qualche ritocco ogni tanto.

Con entrambi i metodi prima o poi si arriva ad avere un po' di spazzatura in giro, basta fare un po' di pulizia ogni tanto. Credo che entrambi siano abbastanza efficaci, l'importante è che si usi sempre "emerge -uDN world" per aggiornare, in modo tale da avere sempre un sistema consistente.

----------

## lucapost

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> le flag si dividono in globali e locali.
> 
> le globali influenzano il comportamento di tutto il sistema e riguardano system, kernel, baselayout, glibc e pochi altri.
> 
> sono pochissime le USE globali, e queste vanno in make.conf
> ...

 

Per me quello che hai scritto vuol dire poco o niente.

Io ho sempre chiamato:

USE globali quelle che ricavo da emerge --info |grep USE;

 USE locali quelle inserite in package.use e che non appartengono alla categoria precedente;

Sbaglio? C'Ã¨ qualche interpretazioni diversa? Signore Illuminami...

----------

## Luca89

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Per me quello che hai scritto vuol dire poco o niente.
> 
> Io ho sempre chiamato:
> 
> USE globali quelle che ricavo da emerge --info |grep USE;
> ...

 

Le flag use globali sono quelle che hanno la stessa funzione per ogni pacchetto, sono utilizzate su molti pacchetti e sono tutte descritte in /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc

Le flag use locali sono quelle che sono usate da pochi pacchetti, possono anche avere funzioni diverse in base al pacchetto e sono descritte in /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc (per ogni pacchetto che ha una use locale è associata la descrizione).

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Sbaglio? C'Ã¨ qualche interpretazioni diversa? Signore Illuminami...

 

sì sbagli. la ditinzione corretta te l'ha data luca, ma l'avresti potuta trovare sulla documentazione di portage, che è abbondante.

ovviamente bisogna avere voglia di leggere, e non si deve pretendere che qualcuno ti prepari sempre la pappa pronta, altrimenti non si imparerà mai niente.

inoltre hai anche mostrato di non sapere cosa finisce nell'output di quel comando. complimenti per la bella figura che hai assolutamente voluto fare di fronte a tutto il forum.

se io aggiungo a make.conf, alla riga USE la parola "ostiacavallo" e poi eseguo emerge --info | grep USE sai cosa trovo nell'output? prova!

per la terza volta hai compiuto un attacco gratuito che ti potevi risparmiare.

per la terza volta sei stato smentito e svergognato pubblicamente.

smettila di provocarmi, ti stai solo rendendo ridicolo pubblicamente.

----------

## Kernel78

Per quanto io trovi eccessive le parole di chrome non posso che condividerne le idee ...

D'altronde sono le stesse linee guida a "invitare" a leggere la documentazione prima di postare ed è un invito rivolto a tutti, non solo quelli che fanno domande ma anche per quelli che vogliono dare risposte, altrimenti si genera solo confusione ...

PRendiamo questo esempio

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Per me quello che hai scritto vuol dire poco o niente.

  ok, si riferiva a quanto scritto da chrome ma santa patata, eravamo in tre a discutere con due punti di vista diversi ma avevamo in comune quella definizione, dovrebbe almeno dare da pensare ...

Se avesse seguito le linee guida si sarebbe documentato e avrebbe capito il suo errore senza bisogno di un post che aumentasse la confusione.

In fondo non si tratta di documentazione specifica sul sorgente di un arcano programma ma della documentazione che spiega il funzionamento basilare di gentoo, a non conoscere queste cose si rischia solo di fare casini, nella migliore delle ipotesi. Sarebbe come andare in giro in macchina con una scarsa conoscenza della segnaletica ... "Ma il cartello bianco con il bordo rosso non significa che è finito il limite di velocità ?"

Siete pigri e non volete leggere le guide, siete intraprendenti e volete essere autodidatti a tutti i costi, quale che sia il motivo sono affari vostri, prima di postare seguite tutte le linee guida e quindi fate il piacere di leggere la documentazione !!!

----------

## grick

Tanto per aggiungere una punta di colore a questa discussione x (con x->flame) vi aggiungo una terza alternativa di cui non si e' discusso. Diciamo che e' una variante della politica "global in make.conf"-"local in package.use" (quella consigliata "ufficialmente" insomma).

Leggendo i vostri interventi precedenti mi sembra che non sia stata prospettata la possibilita' di usare al posto del file package.use la directory package.use:

```

/etc/portage/package.use/

```

Questo permette di aggiungere un grado in piu' di liberta' al sistema delle use utilizzando piu' file.use. Ognuno puo' crearsi le categorie che vuole in maniera che ci sia il best-fit con i propri gangli neuronali e (imho) e' piu' semplice tenere in ordine. Questi ad esempio sono i file/categorie che uso:

```

grick@DarkStar /etc/portage/package.use $ ls

brand.use  doc.use  im.use  kde.use  multimedia.use  stable.use  testing.use

```

doc.use, ad esempio, mi serve per gestire la use flag globale doc che non "voglio" sia dappertutto perche' appesantisce inutilmente il sistema ma mi e' molto utile per alcune cose.

Alla fin fine non e' che questo cambi le carte in tavola ma rende piu' digeribili da gestire certi package.use corposi e rende meno difficile un eventuale avvicinamento alla via "ufficiale"  :Smile: 

PS: un consiglio che mi sento di dare a tutti: copiatevi le USE flag del vostro profilo in make.conf (ovviamente commentate) per rammentarvi da cosa partite. Posto quelle del profilo desktop 2006.1 tanto per facilitare la cosa ai desktop user:

```

##FROM MAKE.PROFILE 2006.1 Desktop

##USE_DEFAULTS="alsa arts avi cdr cairo dbus dvd dvdr fam firefox gif gpm gtk hal jpeg kde mad mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss pdflib png qt3 quicktime sdl spell truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode X xml xv encode mikmod ldap"

```

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

@djinnZ:

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Le flag use globali sono quelle che hanno la stessa funzione per ogni pacchetto, sono utilizzate su molti pacchetti e sono tutte descritte in /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc
> 
> Le flag use locali sono quelle che sono usate da pochi pacchetti, possono avere funzioni diverse in base al pacchetto e sono descritte in /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc (per ogni pacchetto che ha una use locale è associata la descrizione).

 

il succo del discorso, secondo me, è proprio lì.

questo è il motivo per cui sono state scorporate da make.conf. le USE locali, quando poste in quel file, possono dare risultati imprevedibili.

e poi torno ancora a fare la mia domanda. se io voglio il supporto "threads" per postgresql (per esempio), perché mai dovrei metterlo in make.conf? così facendo lo attiverei anche per tutti i pacchetti, e questo potrebbe non essere quello che voglio, anzi... nel caso particolare di threads, si tratta di una USE che modifica profondamente il comportamento dei programmi.

in realtà, questo esempio, seppur funzionante è un po' audace, perché se è vero che threads altera profondamente il comportamento dei programmi, è vero acnhe che si tratta di una USE globale, ma è una di quelle che non si comportano nello stesso modo per tutti i pacchetti (basti pensare agli effetti su apache e php), ed fore uno degli esempi più significativi che si possono fare.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kernel78

Usare package.use come file o come directory non influisce sulla velocità di emerge che per un decimo di secondo circa ... la differenza è nella gestione umana.

Io fin quando vedo bambinate trattengo il respiro fino a diventare blu  :Laughing: 

----------

## lucapost

Grazie per aver chiarito i miei dubbi. Non si finisce mai di imparare.

----------

## skypjack

Non si finisce mai di imparare, è vero.

Annuncio che io e chrome ci siamo chiariti off-thread, tanto per non andare troppo OT, raggiungendo lo stato di "riconosciuto parere discordante".

Ammonisco anch'io chi scrive facendo qualche sfondone causato dal non aver letto la documentazione "di base", ma perdoniamo e non affondiamo troppo, che serva da lezione per la prossima volta, tutti sbagliano e, si spera, tutti imparano.

Infine, ringrazio per l'idea della directory package.use che, a mio parere, è un'ottima via di mezzo che ho tutta l'intenzione di intraprendere almeno per provare e che, ammetto, ignoravo (forse l'ho letta e subito dimenticata enl turbinio della preparazione di qualche esame?).

Colgo l'occasione per far vertere la discussione su qualcosa di costruttivo, visto l'interesse, riguardo le USE flag, del tipo: "la USE xyz sembra utile ma la documentazione al riguardo è scarsa, qualcuno sa (e lo sa davvero) approfondire e spiegarmi a che serve"?

Credo che molti potrebbero trarne vantaggio, visto che per certe USE non nego di nutrire perplessità e credo di non essere l'unico...

A voi l'ardua sentenza!!

Ps: Non andremmo neanche troppo OT, non trovate?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> "la USE xyz sembra utile ma la documentazione al riguardo è scarsa, qualcuno sa (e lo sa davvero) approfondire e spiegarmi a che serve"?
> 
> Credo che molti potrebbero trarne vantaggio, visto che per certe USE non nego di nutrire perplessità e credo di non essere l'unico...

 

lo so che è da squilibrati, ma quando mi trovo in situazioni del genere l'unico modo in cui riesco a cavarmela è leggere l'ebuild e cercare di decifrare il codice. per fortuna nella maggior parte dei casi basta solo l'ebuild

----------

## skypjack

Senza offesa, ma si: è da squilibrati!!

Ad ogni modo, perchè così poca documentazione sulle USE flag e il loro reale peso, prese singolarmente?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> è da squilibrati

 

lo so che è da squilibrati... ma non ho idee migliori. accetto volentieri suggerimenti

----------

## Kernel78

Non è da squilibrati ... uno squilibrato si leggerebbe il sorgente del programma per capire quale codice venga attivato grazie ad una determinata opzione generata da una USE  :Wink: 

----------

## skypjack

Beh... Ci sono squilibrati di diverso livello, kernel!

Il mondo è bello perchè è vario, anche quello degli squilibrati...

----------

## Luca89

Per capire cosa fa una flag use basta leggerne la descrizione e se non è ancora chiara l'ebuild. Anche io credo che non ci siano vie diverse, le flag use vengono usate negli ebuild quindi e li che si deve andare a guardare per vedere cosa fanno.

----------

## !ico

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quelle che vedi invece in emerge --info sono l'insieme di quelle che tu hai impostato e quelle autoimpostate dal profilo, quindi è abbastanza normale che siano molte.

 

riprendo questo thread perchè ho un dubbio: 

con emerge --info da quel che ho capito dovrei avere le use di make.conf e del mio profilo, ma io mi trovo con

```

emerge --info: 

USE="3dfx X alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt dri fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java libg++ midi ncurses nls nptl nptlonly pam pcre perl ppds pppd python qt3 readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode voodoo3 x86 xorg zlib"
```

avendo nel make.conf:

```
USE="3dfx voodoo3 java alsa X -cups qt3 hal"
```

e nel profilo:

```
USE="cups gdbm gpm libg++ nptl nptlonly ppds unicode"
```

dove prende tutte quelle use in più? 

grazie

ola   :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

 *!ico wrote:*   

> dove prende tutte quelle use in più?

 

Come ti è già stato detto:

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quelle che vedi invece in emerge --info sono l'insieme di quelle che tu hai impostato e quelle autoimpostate dal profilo, quindi è abbastanza normale che siano molte.

 

 :Cool: 

----------

## !ico

forse mi sono spiegato male, oppure sono mooolto idiota (che non è da escludere..):

quelle autoimpostate dal profilo non sono quelle presenti nel make.defaults del profilo che utilizzo?   :Rolling Eyes: 

evidentemente ce ne sono delle altre, visto il mio caso, ma dove sono?

grazie 

ola   :Wink: 

----------

## Deus Ex

 *!ico wrote:*   

> forse mi sono spiegato male, oppure sono mooolto idiota (che non è da escludere..):
> 
> quelle autoimpostate dal profilo non sono quelle presenti nel make.defaults del profilo che utilizzo?  
> 
> evidentemente ce ne sono delle altre, visto il mio caso, ma dove sono?
> ...

 

Puoi postare quale profilo hai in uso? Io ho 

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 57 14 apr 18:56 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop/

```

e le USE del profilo sono 

```
USE="acpi alsa arts cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss pdf png qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime sdl spell svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode X xml xv"
```

(sempre che io abbia capito correttamente cosa intendevi).

----------

## !ico

 *!ico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e nel profilo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
/etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/
```

quelle postate sopra sono le use del profilo 2006.1 che utilizzo..

ola   :Wink:  [/code]

----------

